# Teaching a Makeup Class



## NikkiHorror (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi everyone!

  I have taught and assist-taught several classes for MAC on location at stores and one class off site (I am a MAC employee).

  I've now been contracted to teach a makeup class at an event to 30 people (that has nothing to do with MAC). I want to take them from skin care through color, and discuss brush washing techniques.  I have a tall, professional makeup chair for my model to sit in and have already decided on the look.

  I have clout at this event, but I'm still a leeeetttle nervous, hehe.  I have decided that I want to make the class more of a seminar style course, where my attendees watch, listen, take notes, photos and video, rather than try to bring their own makeup and copy what I'm doing on themselves. It will make it easier on me because then I don't have to buy 30 mini mirrors and brushes, etc, plus I have seen this done and attendees get very frustrated when they aren't seeing the same result as up front (without supervision they usually hold the brush incorrectly, push too hard, use too little or too much product, etc.).  And it's impossible to supervise 30 people at once, whilst doing makeup on a model, lol. I will have 1, maybe 2 assistants available in the room who are there to quietly answering questions and help me clean up/set up/retrieve anything I might need.

  I also want to make a handout that suggests colors to purchase for each skintone (light, medium, dark) and skin type, and two blank pages in the back for note-taking.

  What else do you guys suggest I bring, or how do you suggest I prepare for this?  Are there any other subjects you think I should touch on?


----------

